# Honestly Never Knew This Was Possible



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I never knew a horse could extend it's tongue this far out......this poor boy is bored and this is apparently something he does when he's stall bound and bored. 
But I was not expecting to see his tongue come out of his mouth like that....would make me think he like disconnected it or something...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:rofl:That horse thinks its a cow.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

hahaha! Maybe I should try this during a class lecture when I'm bored and see if it works :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

vidaloco- lol the cow tongue haha that honestly had me cracking up!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been around cows since the day I was born. I was always freaked out by cows tongues. They aren't soft like when a horse licks you. Its more like heavy grit sandpaper. Plus they spend most of the time shooting it up their nose. YUCK!
I remember once my mom trying to pass of tongue for roast beef. I was totally grossed out.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lol. That made me laugh.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

vidaloco-OMG i saw cow tongue for the first time in a supermarket the other day!!!!! it was so gross looking it still had the taste bud things on it!!! i nearly died right there.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Sona's tongue goes out that far. I think its like some mad skill or some thing lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> vidaloco-OMG i saw cow tongue for the first time in a supermarket the other day!!!!! it was so gross looking it still had the taste bud things on it!!! i nearly died right there.


The one time I had, it was very dry and tough. Its just a big muscle with no fat so kinda like a super lean roast. When we butcher a cow, they always ask if we want the tongue YUCK NO!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> The one time I had, it was very dry and tough. Its just a big muscle with no fat so kinda like a super lean roast. When we butcher a cow, they always ask if we want the tongue YUCK NO!


If it was try it wasnt cooked right! best way is put it in the pressure cooker. LOL I love tongue tacos!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

eeewww tongue lol well to each his own


----------

